
Faster than the speed of light? A theoretical physicist blogs. - ColinWright
http://www.jimal-khalili.com/blog/faster-than-the-speed-of-light.html
======
Create
Jim is a brilliant presenter. But it is kaons (K-mesons or K -- which do
oscillations similar to B and ...D!), not "koans".

~~~
abdulhaq
Yes he's not up there with the top guys in understanding, but I'm sure that
not only does he know that it should be spelled kaon, but that he also knows
what a koan is.

------
comex
See also a somewhat contrary view about time travel, from one of the comments:
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2011/09/24/...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2011/09/24/can-
neutrinos-kill-their-own-grandfathers/)

~~~
Retric
Considering the small difference in speed I suspect we are dealing with
something closer to _virtual particles in a vacuum slow down light and
physical particles. It's not drag because virtual particles don't remove
energy from the system but you get some propagation delays. It just so happens
that gravity waves also propagate the speed of Neutrino etc. and relativity
while nearly true has some edge cases._ <\- wild ass guess 1. _Neutrino's
ignore curved space time_ <\- wag 2. _Neutrino's time travel_ <\- wag 300.

